
Show HN: Pay-per-minute video streaming - eliblock
https://www.browzable.com
======
eliblock
I’m developing this microtransaction alternative to ads for video streaming.
Users prepay for minutes (1 cent each) which transfer to content owners as
they watch. Eager for feedback!

There are some test accounts and test videos, and feel free to upload your own
test videos.

